# Nasal Discharge



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Hello all. I have a pigeon I have raised from one week who is now ten months old. He is the most energetic and inquisitive bird I have seen but he has always had a chronic sneezing usually at night. This results in a slight clear sheen of nasal drip. My nose is runnier than his so it does not appear to be Chlamydia. His runt brother died of a resperatory illness at 3 months some I am concerned about a congenital disposition. I thought of diet but he is lean and his weight is stable. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Dano,

It could be some kind of a respiratory infection. Does he display any other symptoms at all?

Does the bird have access to outdoor air? I'm wondering if air circulation might be part of the problem. Do you close up the windows at night? The fact that you have a runny nose yourself, makes me suspicious...
what is polllen situation there at this time of year? There is something agravating you and your pigeon.

Treesa


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for the consideration. I just have a runny nose once in a while during pollen season, but Yogi is pretty consistent. Once in awhile he sneezes a couple of times in the day like many pigeons do but at night he'll sneeze a couple of times up to 20 times. When he talks that pigeon talk on my shoulder I can hear him wheezing a bit. Again, he has always done this, he is a very energetic, clean bird, but I don't like to make assumptions. The windows are always opened and screened, there are 10 square feet of opening and we are 2 miles from the Pacific Ocean. It's puzzling.

dano


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If there is no other signs of sickness, the next step would be to take Yogi (what a cute name) to your avian vet for a check up. That will hopefully put your mind at ease. 

Treesa


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello Dano,

You know I have this same problem with Dotty.

He looks so healthy, he weighs a good amount and his eyes look bright, he eats well but... he sneezes at night!

If there is abit too much dust in the air he will sneeze sometimes but mostly at night, Sometimes I worry so I jump out of bed, turn on the light and see some clear nasal discharge on his beak, the next day he is normal, this has been going on ever since I got him (not every night but once or twice a week or less often) I don't worry much because maybe he just has an allergy to something in the room, I don't think it's my blanket though because even though I spread it out at night I also fold it in the morning so he should be sneezing at that time as well.

I still can't solve this mystery ..

Mary

Mary


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Thank you Mary and Treesa. I am lucky to have a great vet Dr. Speer within an hour of me (but not so well able to afford him). In the past he has told me that since I live with Yogi I will be sensitive if he is not strong, and therefore I can monitor the situation. If he loses weight or energy I will not hesitate to go to the doctor. Right now he is a bit hyper because I am keeping him in due to the number of hawks about. His mate is sitting on the fake eggs and Yogi keeps burying her in "nesting materials" like phone cords, business cards, paper clips, rubber bands and ear plugs. She is a good sport about it.


----------

